

Radiology screen share using HTML5 - boas
http://www.claripacs.com

======
boas
Hi, I'm one of the creators of this web site. Claripacs screen share lets you
show another radiologist or doctor a CT or MRI in real time on the web. Unlike
other screen share software, you can temporarily disconnect from the screen
share to explore the images on your own, before rejoining the screen share.
Many people can join a single screen share, so it can be used in conferences
as well as one-on-one consults.

Incidentally, the screen share works by streaming URLs that encode the current
series/image number, brightness/contrast, zoom, annotations, split screen
layout, etc. When a study is first loaded, the images are preloaded to enable
fast scrolling through a study. We use 16-bit grayscale images with lossless
compression, to get the best image quality.

------
userdow
you can guide a surgeon remotely !

~~~
boas
Yes! Surgeons and other doctors get a text-only report from radiologists, but
it's very helpful for them to actually see what we're talking about. That's
one of the reasons we created ClariPACS.

